# morel piccolo VS dls ir1



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys. now i have a decition to make, i have play a lot with my ir1's and i liked them a lot. but now a friend is selling me a pair of morel piccolos supremo's. 

i have never hear them before. but im sure that some of you did.

can someone tell me a litle about them ?

is there anybody who has listen both (dls ir1 and morel piccolo)?

thanks guys


----------

